# What is the best and worst video card you ever had



## KainXS (Aug 10, 2008)

as the title says what is the best worst video card you have ever owned and why,

For me the worst card would be hands down the Geforce FX 5200, It was about 6 years ago, I was upgrading from a plain Geforce 3 and wanted to hop on the DX9/OpenGL2 train, so I bought the 5200 and "expected" better performance I mean, I litterally skipped the G4's so I put it in my pc, my new AGP8X, that was so pimp back then, and my performance was actually dropped and I looked on all the forums and it verified that this 5200 was a piece of crap, but I stuck with it and a little while later it just died, sitting in my closet right now, been there for the last 5 years or so, bought a 9800PRo to replace it and it just smoked it
That 1 card made me stop buying Nvidia cards until I got my Geforce 7950GT

The best card I have had was the X850, I actually still use it in my media HTPC


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2008)

FX 5600 for me, it cost more than your 5200 and was just as useless.

best card for me would be 8800GTX - yeah it cost a lot of money but its still going strong and now with physx its got even more life in it. its one of those rare purchases that lasts for years and years.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

Best, probably the 9600XT I replaced my GeForce TI4200 with, treated the card like crap and as far as I know it is still kicking in my friend's rig.  Worst, um...can't say I've really had bad ones, just some that didn't perform well cause they were old as heck, and that TI4200 that died.


----------



## a111087 (Aug 10, 2008)

i still have FX5200 in working condition, played TF2 on it (800x600 on low settings, socket A rig, still works as well)
8800gt is the best (most powerful) card i had


----------



## rick22 (Aug 10, 2008)

ATI 1950pro....was a total  shit  card....why would i say that......cuz they didn't overclock


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

2900xt 1gb DDR4 and 8800 GTX are the best worst was a radeon 7200


----------



## JC316 (Aug 10, 2008)

2900XT and 8600GTS were the best and the worst were Geforce 4 MX 420 PCI and the Geforce FX 5900.


----------



## FatForester (Aug 10, 2008)

Worst for me was an nVidia Vanta LT Riva TNT2 64 16mb AGP4x. It was never nice with drivers, mainly because nVidia forgot they made the thing. 

My official favorite card has to be my X800XT AIW. At the time it could play anything, DO anything, and had a ton of accessories to play with. I've got an 8800GT which is more powerful, but the fact I bought one and it depreciated nearly 200 dollars in 6 months has left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## a111087 (Aug 10, 2008)

FatForester said:


> I've got an 8800GT which is more powerful, but the fact I bought one and it depreciated nearly 200 dollars in 6 months has left a sour taste in my mouth.



ah... so true, it happened to a lot of vids this time around


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 10, 2008)

Best: 4870
Worst: 6200 AGP!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2008)

My favorite card I've had to date was my X1800XT. It was a huge leap forward from the 9550 before it. Never really had a least favorite card. I was always too poor to afford anything top end, so everything prior to the 1800 was basically just lower end cards or older cards anyway.

Hmmm, I should grab that 1800 back off of my dad and see what I can do with it on this rig now. lol.


----------



## Andy_007 (Aug 10, 2008)

Best:Gigabyte HD4850
Worst:Vanta LT Riva that couldnt even run at half stock speed cause i overclcoked it too far, or XFX 8500GT peforms like crap and the fan sounds like someone is blending cats and also it ran at over 100 degrees


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 10, 2008)

FatForester said:


> ....but the fact I bought one [8800GT] and it depreciated nearly 200 dollars in 6 months has left a sour taste in my mouth.




+1 there, love the 8800GT but i hate that fact about it!

Worst card has to be a TNT2, best has to be the 8800GT due to it introducing a new price/performance ratio  to the market when it came out...faster than a 640mb 8800GTS, cheaper AND newer fab, even if the stock cooler was/is a dog


----------



## JC316 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, when I got my 8800GT, I sold my 2900xt, but my buyer backed out on me, so I sold the 8800 instead. I am glad that he did, since the 8800 took a nose dive while the 2900 retained it's value more.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 10, 2008)

Andy_007 said:


> Best:Gigabyte HD4850
> Worst:Vanta LT Riva that couldnt even run at half stock speed cause i overclcoked it too far, or XFX 8500GT peforms like crap and the fan sounds like someone is blending cats and also it ran at over 100 degrees



I remember my old friends old compaq came with that card and showed him my good of G3 and he was sad, lol


----------



## FilipM (Aug 10, 2008)

Best --- 9800GTX
Worst --- as far as I can remember an ATI Rage 128...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2008)

i suppose 'worst' needs defining - some of us are talking speed (which more or less means newest and oldest) while the rest are talking cards that absolutely sucked (FX series)


----------



## Kursah (Aug 10, 2008)

Least Favored: S3 Trio 64v+ AGP ...the drivers were meh, it's IQ was decent for the time, but it couldn't game for anything, I had an S3 integrated in my first Althon rig that was better!

Most Favored: x850 pro AGP...a couple years ago during the big ATI Clearance Sale, they had these and x800xl's on sale. I had a chance of unlocking a quad of pipes on the x850 pro (x800xl already had 16 pipes, but was less OC-able), which was successful (thanks to Dolf and his thread/cd utilities), I also stuck an ATI Silencer 5 rv2 on it, ran cool...Oc'd quite well. Still one of my most favorite cards of all times because it was my first time having anything close to a top end card...I did Dolf's flash for XT PE clocks and 16 pipes after a while, the card still works great to this day!

I do gotta say for NV flavor I would have a tough time choosing between my 9600GT and the GTX260 as an overal favorite, both OC and perform excellently.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Aug 10, 2008)

Best: Nvidia 7600GT (I love this baby, well, except for the noise).

Worst: Nvidia FX5200 (a nice piece of crap) and a S3 onboard shitty graphics with 32mb of shared RAM(it was sooooo great that i wasn't able to see anything on NFSU2).


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 10, 2008)

My all time favorite is still the Kyro. It just did things differently and worked and was cheap. It shows that other companies can make working products as well.


----------



## red268 (Aug 10, 2008)

Best card I ever had was a Radeon 9000 64MB  Was an amazing card. I loved it!! I could run Half Life on max settings while everyone else was struggling on low. In fact, you could even run Half Life 2 on that card!! I did for a while. It is now out of use, but I will try not to ever throw it away.

I've loved all my graphics cards, but the only one I've had ANY MINOR issue with is my current 3870. The ONLY TINY problem is the noise. It's very loud. My 8400GS was nigh on silent, but this is louder than everything else in my room!!!! But I do love the card and it kicks ass with all the games I own.


----------



## molnart (Aug 10, 2008)

a hard one. my first card was a S3 ViRGE with 2 MB EDO RAM, pretty shitty card that was later replaced by a Rendition Verité V2200 8MB RAM. Firsty i was really happy, because the new V2200 allowed useable 3d acceleration, so i could play stuff like Quake 2 and Tomb Raider 3, however later I realised that the card completely sucked at 2D, so a lot of favorite old DOS games became unplayable on it.
next, i had a GeForce FX5200. I know this was a shitty card even at the time of release, however considering the fact that i used a PCI version on a 1Ghz Celeron, i think it had more than enough power for that system. Actually this is the video card that I liked the most, I used it mosty to hook up my computer to the tv and watch movies - pretty nice memories actually.

Then my current card: Radeon X1950 Pro - the most powerful yet, however i had quite struggles with the drivers. I am thinking about replacing it, however Nvidia has currently nothing to offer, and im not sure whether i want another ATi card...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2008)

molnart said:


> a hard one. my first card was a S3 ViRGE with 2 MB EDO RAM, pretty shitty card that was later replaced by a Rendition Verité V2200 8MB RAM. Firsty i was really happy, because the new V2200 allowed useable 3d acceleration, so i could play stuff like Quake 2 and Tomb Raider 3, however later I realised that the card completely sucked at 2D, so a lot of favorite old DOS games became unplayable on it.
> next, i had a GeForce FX5200. I know this was a shitty card even at the time of release, however considering the fact that i used a PCI version on a 1Ghz Celeron, i think it had more than enough power for that system. Actually this is the video card that I liked the most, I used it mosty to hook up my computer to the tv and watch movies - pretty nice memories actually.
> 
> Then my current card: Radeon X1950 Pro - the most powerful yet, however i had quite struggles with the drivers. I am thinking about replacing it, however Nvidia has currently nothing to offer, and im not sure whether i want another ATi card...



you really think Nv has nothing to offer, with the dirt cheap prices on the 9800GT? i've seen it for $155au, and its a monster at that price point.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 10, 2008)

worse card, nvidia mx400. Fried it in 40 days playing mechwarrior mercenaries at 1600*1200.

most reliable, I'd probably say the ti4200 that replaced the mx400. As far as I know, that card is still in use. I gave it to someone, but for the life of me, I can't remember who.

Favorite, my gx2. This thing is a beast performance wise, chews up cryisis and spits it out in 1920*1200 size peices. It's worked perfectly since I got it, and IMHO, it OC's like a dream. Add the fact that I was able to trade in my most disapointing card for full credit for what I paid for it, so the gx2 only cost me $313 out of pocket(I got it once it was released for sale), that made it a even sweeter deal.

Most dissapointing card would have to be the 8800gts 320 meg card my gx2 replaced. When I got the card, I was probably the most excited about this card than anyother card I've gotten. Only thing i was thinking was "HELL YEAH, I GOT A 8800GTS". When I got the card home and installed, I got the same performance out of it that I got from my 8600gt 512 card in crysis. And with a x2 5200 OC'ed to 2874mhz and 2 gigs ddr2 800 ram, it couldn't of been bottlenecked much at all(maybe some, but not much):shadedshu


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 10, 2008)

Worst: FX5200 or my 8600GTS 256mb. Just didn't cut it for my 24" 

Best: This 4870  Absolutely awesome.


----------



## DOM (Aug 10, 2008)

Worst: Dell X300SE 

Best: PALIT 9600GSO 384MB


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2008)

the worst card I ever owned was my x1800XL. it was defective.

If you take the x1800 out, my worst card would be my 5200 ultra. I couldn't even play halo decently with that piece of shit on a circut board when it was hooked up to a machine with 1GB of DDR400 Crucial Ballistix and a Pentium 4 3GHz HyperThreaded.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 10, 2008)

molnart said:


> a hard one. my first card was a S3 ViRGE with 2 MB EDO RAM, pretty shitty card that was later replaced by a Rendition Verité V2200 8MB RAM. Firsty i was really happy, because the new V2200 allowed useable 3d acceleration, so i could play stuff like Quake 2 and Tomb Raider 3, however later I realised that the card completely sucked at 2D, so a lot of favorite old DOS games became unplayable on it.
> next, i had a GeForce FX5200. I know this was a shitty card even at the time of release, however considering the fact that i used a PCI version on a 1Ghz Celeron, i think it had more than enough power for that system. Actually this is the video card that I liked the most, I used it mosty to hook up my computer to the tv and watch movies - pretty nice memories actually.
> 
> Then my current card: Radeon X1950 Pro - the most powerful yet, however i had quite struggles with the drivers. I am thinking about replacing it, however Nvidia has currently nothing to offer, and im not sure whether i want another ATi card...



nvidia has mostly good cards but sometimes they release "problem cards" like the 5200 and 6200 and the 5700LE, that card was even slower than my old 5200 in my friends pc

so does ati
like the Radeon X1650(NOT THE PRO)
people sold these cards and labeled them as pro's and they were terrible, slower than my laptops 9600PRO

just keep it to cards that you have owned and why


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 10, 2008)

My best and worse card: My GT. Only card ive ever had


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 10, 2008)

Best card was my superclocked EVGA 8800GTS 320 which was so freakin cool 
Worst card was my inno3D 8800GT because it doesn't overclock and although it performs better it is kinda cheaply made.


----------



## L|NK|N (Aug 10, 2008)

Best = X800pro: I had the most fun with this card because of the modding capabilities. First was the flash from a pro to an XT for additional pipeline unlock. Then the all-to-easy pencil voltmods to get insane overclocks with the good ol Zalman VF700. Gained ~2,000 points on 3dMark 05 after all was said and done.

Worst = Geforce FX5500: Need I say more? For the same money I could have had a ATI 9500 or so and it would have pwned it. That is when I learned to read up on reviews and benchmarks before buying something that the local shop said was teh pwnzers.


----------



## DirtStyle (Aug 10, 2008)

*5200*

I had a FX5200 that really sucked I needed something when I overclocked my Ti4600 and broke it.  I havent purchased a nvidia since.  Not sure about the best I have a 3850 now in my media pc that I like but its not great.


----------



## nafets (Aug 10, 2008)

Worst: Matrox Millennium G200 - Trying to play Quake II with it's horrible OpenGL wrapper driver was painful...

Best: ATI HD4870 - I haven't been this happy with the overall performance of a video card in a long time...


----------



## xu^ (Aug 10, 2008)

*Best* my old 8800 gts 320mb overclocked 2 ,the performance on this over my previous 7800gt simply stunned me 

*worst* the nv 6200 agp thats sat in my 3rd ring currently,amazingly its slower then the ti4200 64mb that it replaced lol ,terrible card and it made me promise myself never to buy *"LOW END"*  budget cards again.


----------



## Silverel (Aug 10, 2008)

Best card - radeon 9600pro. Had that one in service for 5 years before I finally retired it to an alternative PC. It overclocked 50% on the core without blinking, though all the performance gains came from OC'ing the memory. My 3850 is gaining ground on it, and hasn't had any problems so far.

worst card - radeon 8500LE, yeah it had 128mb of onboard memory, but it struggled with ultima online, and couldn't play Halo at all. I suffered with that thing trying to save money. Glad I scarcely remember having to use it.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 10, 2008)

Best card- I really liked my old tnt2 pro,  ran games great in the day.  New best card- my 9800gtx, makes my 7950gt look like a toy.

Worst card-  toss up between my geforce2 mx400 and my horrible fx5200 with it's amazing 64bit bus,  slowest cards on earth,  although my fx5200 still works but sits on a shelf.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 10, 2008)

Best-my current 9800 GTX. Stays very cool and plays everything I throw at it with ease. Well worth the $200 I paid for it. 

Worst-FX 5500. I got it for my dad's PC because it had specs similar to my old Radeon 9550(which was great), but the card performed terribly.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 10, 2008)

Worst card would have to be the Ati Jetway 9600xt that I bought (will never buy jetway again). When the card worked I loved it. Keyword though when it worked. Most of the time the card would have problems rendering graphics correctly, the fan would make a grinding sound, or wouldn't even post for me until I rebooted a few times. And yes one day it completly died and had to downgrade to a Ati 9250.

My faovorite card would have to be my 3870, for the first time I actually bought a top of the line card and couldn't be happier.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 10, 2008)

Worst, ATI Rage 128, it was about three years ago and I couldn't afford anything nice. I had this 3d Earth screensaver I really liked and it couldn't even render that at a decent FPS and lord knows it couldn't run ANY games.
Best (current) 9600GTs in SLi


----------



## Exavier (Aug 10, 2008)

I still run my PNY fx5200 with ghetto fan strapped to the card =(
new build soon..


----------



## zithe (Aug 10, 2008)

Best is X1800XT.
Worst is 9250.

Only owned two. XD!!


----------



## PuMA (Aug 10, 2008)

worst ati 9200: lagged like hell in 800x600

best GTX260


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 11, 2008)

rick22 said:


> ATI 1950pro....was a total  shit  card....why would i say that......cuz they didn't overclock



Which subvendor was that, gecube?

I have had a powercolor 1950pro extreme which I could overclock.



My worst (overclocker) card was an gecube x1600xt, it had no temperature sensor and the clocks were locked, unable to overclock.

My best card is currently the gigabyte hd3870 gddr3.
Also the highest overclockable card I've ever had.


----------



## Katanai (Aug 11, 2008)

molnart said:


> a hard one. my first card was a S3 ViRGE with 2 MB EDO RAM, .



Haha I remember when my whole computer had exactly 2MB of total system memory.  My HDD was gone and I had to boot and play games from the floppy drive.  I can't remember what video card I had in that 286 but I do remember it was not Vesa compatible so 90% of the games wouldn't work. The worst thing was that in my favourite game I had, LHX, whenever I turned the helicopter in any direction black vertical bars would appear all over the screen. HAHAHA! Still played every mission like 100 times over. So yeah that has to be the worst video card ever, whatever it was... 

The best? I dunno, the next one I'm gonna get probably. 

Edit: Found the monster http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enhanced_Graphics_Adapter

It had exactly 16 colors and the VGA2EGA of course it didn't work most of the time. Didn't even need those colors as my monitor was monochrome.  
Ah the good old days, when your computer weighed more than you did.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mine, 7300LE and HD 2600 XT. I kept losing in every FPS when the lag from these failures pop up from nowhere!


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 11, 2008)

lol, my very first video card I bought was a FX5200 128mb 64bit, and at first i loved it, but about a couple of days later i hated it big time, piece of shit it was, Im happy with my new HD4850, just got it today, dont like temps though, eventually i'll get a zalman cooler.


----------



## lyricalgamer (Aug 11, 2008)

well my worst card has to be the intel onboard vga on a motherboard that was like 7 years old.
my best is the 8800gt,just superb!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 11, 2008)

best I have to say was my 9000 128mb, that thing is bullet proof, played everything I threw at it at 1600x1200 (even played some at 2048x1536 on a viewsonic G810) was especiually awesome because the only other person with a 128mb gpu at my college at the time was my roommate with a dell version of the ti4200 (which was slightly gimped and my 9000 actually beat it) never had a single driver issue just popped it in and ran oced pretty nicely and still works, just have to get it back from a freind. (bastard won't give it back) 

worst radeon 7000 32mb bought it because all i had at the time was sis onboard with 64mb shared memory. the 7000 was actually slower than the sis onboard, what a pos.


----------



## Xaser04 (Aug 11, 2008)

Best card: Probably my 9700 mobility pro I had in my old laptop for about two years. When clocked it could even play BF2142 at medium settings @ 1280x800. 

Worst card: Hmm now this is a hard one as I can't say its actually a bad card but the X1800XT. This was my worst card as it was replaced in under 3 months by the X1900XT.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 11, 2008)

I've had my fair share of good and bad cards, it is too hard to pick one best and one worst so I'll just list the best of the good and the worst of the worst.

The good:
9500(Unlocked to 9700 and overclocked to 9800Pro speeds and a little further!)
9800Pro 256MB(How could I not list this card, flashed to 9800XT!)
x800GTO2(Unlocked and overclocked to x850XT speeds.)
7600GT's in SLI(This little babies overclocked like crazy. Got me almost 8,000 in 3Dmark06.)
7900GT's in SLI(Easy to volt-mod, overclocked beyond 7900GTX speeds. I loved these cards.)
9800GTX's in SLI(Overclock very nicely, run cool, and perform wonderfully. PhysX support is the icing on the cake)

The bad:
FX5200(This card was utter shit, even overclocked.)
x800XL(Overclocks like shit.)
7800GTX(The 7900GT came out 3 months after I bought this for half the price and blew it away!)
x300SE(A royal POS.)
x1650Pro(Rebranded x1600. Overclocked like shit.)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 11, 2008)

*Best/Worst Card*

I'd have to say the best card is my current one(s) the 4850.The worst was a GForce mx 440 wehich i recently had to use again when my previous comp fried my x1600.


----------



## zithe (Aug 11, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Best card- I really liked my old tnt2 pro,  ran games great in the day.  New best card- my 9800gtx, makes my 7950gt look like a toy.
> 
> Worst card-  toss up between my geforce2 mx400 and my horrible fx5200 with it's amazing 64bit bus,  slowest cards on earth,  although my fx5200 still works but sits on a shelf.



GF2 MX400? I actually found one of those in a food cupboard when I was moving. It was covered in crumbs and I kept it as a (somewhat toxic) paperweight.



> Worst card: Hmm now this is a hard one as I can't say its actually a bad card but the X1800XT.



Does it still work/do you still have it, was it a master card and would you sell it? XD
I'm thinking of crossfiring my X1800XT for kicks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 11, 2008)

Best: HIS HD 3850, my first high end video card  Got it a week after launch!
Worst: TNT2, Could BARELY play CS1.6(even tho it sucks).. Atleast it played Diablo 2 and Age of Empires!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 11, 2008)

Best Card I've ever had was a Creative Labs Riva TNT 16MB. I crapped myself when I installed that card and played Quake II above 640x480 resolution with awesome opengl graphics. It made my Monster 3D 4MB looks like a piece of garbage. Absolutely LOVED that card when I got it. Worst card I've ever had... prolly the crappy Banshee I got cause it was so cheap.







ohhhhh yeahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Evo85 (Aug 11, 2008)

Favorite: X850 Pro AGP. With a Bios and some volt modding, and a Zalman cooler that thing kept up till the HD3850 I just bought. 

Worst: My 1650 I got from a friend. My X850 tore it apart in just about every way. Was thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## giocchan (Aug 11, 2008)

Best Cards: ex-equo between ATI 3850 512mb (the one I own now) and Nvidia 4200ti (a real powerhouse!)

Worst: 
ATI 9250se - bought it to replace my three years old Nvidia 4200ti, and discovered it to be MUCH slower than it... SHAME ON YOU ATI!
Fx 5200 - had to change it with an older 9600xt in order to support a 1680x1050 monitor via DVI... SHAME ON YOU NVIDIA!


----------



## Jarman (Aug 11, 2008)

best : Nvidia TnT2ultra, 32mb.

Worst....never had a bad g.card


----------



## Nick259 (Aug 11, 2008)

My upgrade history doesn't go far back. At first I had an integrated S3 pos, it would lagg in unreal tournament 2004 at low settings. LOL I got so fed up with it, and was so poor and thats how I got into computing. I upgraded to an ati 9250 which cost £30, and I actually liked it - it played ut2004 maxxed out . It was a good solid card and i didn't play any newer games, apart from black and white 2 but even that ran nicely.

 After that I purchased a x1650pro for £90 from the purple shirts ( i was daft), which I was less impressed with price/preformance wise, it played crysis on low when I put it on my brothers old machine lol.

A bit down the line when I built my first computer - I put in an x1950pro. At the time I wasn't that impressed, but after upgrading to my more recent 3850 i've discovered that it is actually a really solid card, driver and preformance wise. I'm also impressed with my 3850 512mb, especially as I got it for £45 second hand.


----------



## computertechy (Aug 11, 2008)

in the old old days

best : Geforce TI 4200
worst : TNT2 Ultra

in the old days

best : 9800XT
worst : Geforce 6200

in the now days

best : 2 x 4870's 
worst : 2900XT


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 11, 2008)

best card for me was the 9500 np (modded to 9700 later) 
- cheap
- fast enough for play anything
- from the golden days of ati
- because the mod was the first step to the current life i'm living


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2008)

Worst card for me was the 3dfx 5500.  Two weeks after I bought it, Nvidia bought them out and support vanished.  The card never worked right.  The best card I've owned is between the 4870 I currently use and a 8800GTS 640mb.  I got a good deal on the GTS and at the time it blew everything else away.  The 4870 does the same however, 3rd party support for the card hasn't really showed it's head yet, so the jury is still out.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2008)

BEST - 9600pro 256mb it had a crap cooler but it was replaced and i still have it in a pc im planning to use as a linux box

i also had the worst card ever the geforce 4MX, a lot of games didnt support it and it was shit

HONERABLE MENTION - x800gto from powercolor had non stock cooling but didnt have sm3 so a lot of games where no no


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2008)

My worst would have to be my Ati X1300 XGE and my Ati X300.

My best: Maybe my 8600 GTS, but i really want to upgrade from it(either a GX2 or a GTX 260)


----------



## petepete (Aug 11, 2008)

worst - Geforce 2, yes geforce 2

best - radeon 1900 xt lol


----------



## Jeffredo (Aug 11, 2008)

The best is my current - 8800 GTX.  Bought it in January of 07 and its still doing exactly what I need it to do today.  Very strong card with great "future-proofing".  Worth the extra money.  Never have had a card last so long.

Worst - ATI 9600 Pro.  Weak from the start and I was trying to pinch pennies at the time.  Should have popped for the 9800 Pro (this was back in 2003).  I learned right then not to be cheap when it comes to video cards.  When you need one, get the best you can afford.


----------



## Luke (Aug 12, 2008)

Worst would be the integrated sis in my laptop and my old fx5200

Best would be my 9600gt it works really well for the price


----------



## v-zero (Aug 12, 2008)

Best: ATi Radeon 9500 modded to 9700 pro using W1zzard's mod way back in the day...(remember look for the L shaped memory configuration!) 

Worst: nVidia Geforce 5900 Ultra - it was hot and whilst not slow, it had poor image quality.

I had cards way before this, but none compare to these two on the pleasure and disappointment scales respectively.


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Aug 12, 2008)

You guys must all be newbies

Worst EVER!

ATI Rage Fury 32: The first card to come out with 32MB of memory. ATI dicked around and finally started putting out drivers that were worth a shit a year after release.

ATI Rage Fury MAXX: This card came out just a few short months before Windows 2000. I am not sure if drivers were ever written for 2000 but if they ever were it was WAY TOO LATE.

Anything NVIDIA and VISTA: You all already know about this one but things are getting better.


BEST EVER: 

ATI 9800: Simply amazing for its time, a return to greatness for ATI.

NVIDIA 4200, 4400, 4600: The price points were 199, 299 and 399 retail (yes, we use to buy video cards from Best Buy). The 4200 would clock to the flagship 4600 speeds with ease and my early sample 4600 paired with a Pentium 4 2.0 (OCed to 3.0 with peltier and water cooling) gave me my first ever 3DMark record.

ATI X800: The Pro model would turn into the XT most of the time with a couple of mods and OC to XT PE levels.

NVIDIA GeForce: There was actually a GeForce 1 and it was an assault on everything else on the market and the one product that led to the demise of 3DFX.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 12, 2008)

for me not worst but the old one i have is tnt2 with 16m i like in that time and im enjoy playing igi , and the really worst one is died inno3d 8600gt with 512ddr3 i called it pimp card , and the best one is gigabyte 8800gt rally good


----------



## freakshow (Aug 12, 2008)

the worst card that i had HD3650 thought i would be good preformer when i sold my 8800GTS 640 thought wrong peace of crap card the best is my HD4850 love this card


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Best, ATI Radeon 9700 Pro AIW
Worst GF MX 440 SE (My Hercules 3D Prophet 2 GTS Pro Outran this card)


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 12, 2008)

HighEndToys said:


> You guys must all be newbies
> 
> Worst EVER!
> 
> ...




not all of us are newbies. just poor couldn't afford and fury and definelty couldn't afford the fury maxx. (which if you still have is a novelty) I still have my rage 128 use it when I get bad flashes on my new cards. It worked great back in the day no complaints. but during the radeon/GF1 I was on onboard didn't game enough then to need much better. It seems peoples "best" and "worst" are a matter of circumstances.  some mark the fx series as the worst because of poor performance or visual quality, others who came to the fx series from a geforce or geforce2, don't think the fx series was that bad. some mark the 9600 pro as their worst others mark it as their best. I guess it really depends on whether you bought it when it launched or long after and what you upgraded from. 

quite interesting.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 12, 2008)

of old
Best: ti4200
Worst: FX5700 (almost have the WR's for it tho )

new
Best: 3850 oc's like a beast and other than drives is great
Worst: 6200TC i hate it i hate it i hate it


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2008)

your 4200 did a 100% oc right?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 12, 2008)

hat said:


> your 4200 did a 100% oc right?



went from the stock 250mhz to 345mhz on the stock cooler and the ram from 425 to 605mhz it ran just as fast as the FX5700 :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> went from the stock 250mhz to 345mhz on the stock cooler and the ram from 425 to 605mhz it ran just as fast as the FX5700 :shadedshu



my 4200 did 315MHz core as well on the stock cooler, it died after 2-3 years but it was a hella good card for its time.


----------



## ChromeDome (Aug 13, 2008)

best one is the one i have now. 8800GS. pretty soon it'll be another

worst was an FX5200. got that right after DOOM3 came out and right before Far Cry. so you can imagine my dismay. wasn't long before i upgraded to a 6600GT. which was a good little card at the time


----------



## StarYoshi (Aug 13, 2008)

Worst: FX5500 - Didn't run even though I met the PSU requirements... would crash anytime I tried to play a game
Waste of money: HD4870 - Hot or loud, pick one. Wasn't a significant improvement over my current card. Powerplay broken.
Best: 8800GTS 640mb - It's 2 years old and it STILL powers through nearly every game at near-max settings. Truly an engineering marvel


----------



## Psychoholic (Aug 13, 2008)

Worst, probably my 5900FX.. didnt know any better at the time. hehe

Best, My 4870 By far.. fast, handles AA Like a dream, and runs cool to boot (65C Load on TOP Bios).  Nice upgrade from my old 9800gtx.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> my 4200 did 315MHz core as well on the stock cooler, it died after 2-3 years but it was a hella good card for its time.



mine still works  it is still my fav card


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 13, 2008)

Worst, my old Sapphire x1950pro, had VRM issues...and died.

Best, my current 4850...my first card that can overclock like nuts, all my other cards didn't clock worth sh*t. It is also the fastest card I have owned, and is power efficient.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 15, 2008)

Oldest card i had was Trident VGA with Voodoo1
Newest card is 8800GS
Best card ive had was my old PNY Geforce 3 TI500
Worst card 6800nu. After i received that from a friend i went right out and got a 6800GT from Leadtek. Was the difference between night and day.


----------



## zithe (Aug 15, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Oldest card i had was Trident VGA with Voodoo1
> Newest card is 8800GS
> Best card ive had was my old PNY Geforce 3 TI500
> Worst card 6800nu. After i received that from a friend i went right out and got a 6800GT from Leadtek. Was the difference between night and day.



Lol trident. My friend took a computer from the side of a road and found one of those cards in it.


----------



## r1rhyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Same here, worst was a Trident, best is my new 4870x2. This card is smoking hot, literally. Oh, I take that back, worst card was a Tandy card in my 8088 pc. That really takes me back.


----------



## platinumyahoo (Aug 16, 2008)

Best: 4850
Worst: Some nvidia PCI crap I had to buy because damn emachines didnt include an AGP slot on a computer in 2002!


----------



## teamtd11 (Aug 16, 2008)

Best: X1900XT
Worst: SIS 6326


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 16, 2008)

teamtd11 said:


> Best: X1900XT
> Worst: SIS 6326



WHOA!?

You had a SIS 6326? That was my First AT Tower, consisted of Slot 1 Celeron 333, 256MB ram, 98SE, at that time I was having trouble running a game and didnt know what to do, found out it was a Driver Issue.


----------



## Frick (Aug 16, 2008)

Worst: None, really. The Radeon 9000 i bought tons of years ago (it's now being used again!) was a bit overpriced, but well worth it at the point.

Best: My Radeon x1950 Pro with an Accelero x2. It was cheap, powerful, overclockable, silent and cool.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 16, 2008)

Worst XFX 8800GT XXX VF830.
I went through three of these, all faulty and I never overclocked them.
Games would CTD on occasions with all of the cards except for the one which over heated to 96degC out of the box.
Personally think this was more of a case of bad luck.

Best HD4850
Reason why.
No problems.


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 16, 2008)

my best is my HD4850

My worst radeon 7000 32mb it was slooooow and it died in 2 weeks


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 16, 2008)

I am taking that from the title , speed is not the factor, but the best overall experience.
Best for me, 9700PRO with my crystal orb cooler,still working fine.
My most disappointing was a MX400.


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 16, 2008)

well when i was a bit of a nub i bought a S3 savage 64mb and that card sucked ass, mainly bought it to play splintercell and it sucked, needless to say i bought an mx440 and thats when i got into pc gaming, cause i had played splintercell on the ps2 but on my pc it looked soo much better and polished, i was hooked

best hmmmm could be the x1950pro that was the first high(ish) end card i bought and would play anything without breaking a sweat

so far ive owned, voodoo 3 16mb, mx440, ti4200, ti4600, fx5200, fx5700, 9800 pro, x1650pro, x1950 pro, 8600gts, 8800gts G80 and this hd 4850, im sure there are some in betweenies ive left out and onboard etc


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 16, 2008)

X1950PRO was the BEST card i owned. I was so happy with and I still am happy with it 

The 9200SE was the most underwhelming card I had. Though i was much better off than other people who were stuck with FX5200s lol.


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> The 9200SE was the most underwhelming card I had. Though i was much better off than other people who were stuck with FX5200s lol.



hmmm seems like the lesser of 2 evils lol


----------



## smoothshooter (Aug 16, 2008)

my 2 worst cards 7800gt and 2900xt


my 2 bests 9800gx2 and 4870


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 16, 2008)

why 2900xt ? they were sweet cards

anyway talking about my old cards and playing splintercell, im going to get this game again, just for old time sake, wonder if it still looks so nice, and back then i could run it maxxed without a £700 pc think i had a Athlon Xp 1900+ palamino 512mb ram and a mx440, and my rig flew


----------



## xylomn (Aug 16, 2008)

So far I've owned: some 4mb matrox thing (first pc about 10-12 years ago), mx440,  fx5500, 6800, 1900xt (flashed to XTX), 8400 gs, 8800gts (g92).

Best: 8800gts (g92) and 1900XT (flashed to XTX)

Worst: GeForce FX5500


----------



## smoothshooter (Aug 16, 2008)

my 2900 is very powerful and i had a crossfire of 2900 xt:18880 pts on 3d mark 2006,but i lost half second to shoot an ennemi.the point is the card were good but the driver were pieces of shit.

sorry for my english,i am from quebec,canada and my english is not very well.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 16, 2008)

Best card: My Uber-clocking X1900GT Rev 1
Worst Card: My dead and useless X1900GT Rev 2


----------



## Sc1mitar (Aug 20, 2008)

best card:
HIS x800GTO, overclocked to 580:580, stable 24/7, ran nice n cool never any problems still pwns games at 1280x1024


worst card- Sapphire x1650pro/x1950 pro AGP cards- absolute peices of shit so unstable i hate them.

special mention for my old 9200pro, overclocked to 225/210 stable  ran BF2 800x600 medium settings at 30 fps avg


----------



## OtopC (Aug 21, 2008)

my best card was my X850 PE and the worst was the X700. My current ASUS 3870 probibly performs the best for the price i paid.


----------



## Jeno (Aug 21, 2008)

the worst card i ever had was also the first card i ever had, it was integrated into a SiS 5598 chipset, we got the computer with 266MHz cpu and 2MB out of 48MB RAM dedicated for vidieo, cost us 800$ back in 2000, wouldn't even play half life lol
now it is still preforming its duty sitting under my desk, i use it to rest my feet on 

the next rig we had was almost as bad, it had a GF 6150 integrated with a 680i nvidia mobo... which sucked too because it played GRAW at about 4 FPS :shadedshu
its now the media pc

the best card (also the first un-integrated card)  is the one i got now, it eats every game i throw at it and does GRAW + HL fine lol 
im one very happy customer


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 21, 2008)

ok best for me was my 6800GT AGP card, ran like a dream for close to years 1 as primary and the other year as backup. Went quite well with my Athlon 64 3200 newcastle 754 @ 2.5 and my 1gb of DDR400.

Worst card hands down was my x1900XTX it died in a day


----------



## tomcug (Aug 21, 2008)

My best card is Radeon HD 4850. It works extremely well and overclocks great. My worst card was GeForce4 MX 440.


----------



## klepap (Aug 22, 2008)

*Best video card*

My old Voodoo 3000 was the best and Asus 4870 the worst (just kidding). The worst was my Sapphire X700.


----------



## powerspec (Aug 22, 2008)

My best card would have to be my FX 5600ultra, no lie.  Used it for 2 years from the day it came out.  I could play Doom3 at 800*600 with the "ultra" setting with about ~20-30fps.  Could play Farcry at 800*600 with all high settings at ~20fps.  I could play Half-life 2 at 1024*768 all high @DX8.1 settings.  Loved it.

My worst could be my 6800GT, i had to RMA it twice b/c of over heading problems and im about to send it in again as the fan's are dieing on it.  But this time i don't think BFG has any more 6800GT's so i hope to get back something better.


----------

